# Oy. Fanning self. The new Aquaman



## Gracie

Zack Snyder Shares First Look At Jason Momoa s Aquaman From Batman V Superman


----------



## JoeB131

Okay.  Um, why are we trying to shoehorn every DC Hero into this movie?  

You know, Marvel did this much better with the Avengers.  Give each Hero his own movie - or at least the important ones, anyway, to establish their characters before teaming them all up.  

So now, we are going to have Superman from the awful Man of Steel teaming up with "not the Nolan Batman" and Wonder Woman who we didn't bother to establish and this guy.


----------



## koshergrl

There's an old aquaman?


----------



## Gracie

JoeB131 said:


> Okay.  Um, why are we trying to shoehorn every DC Hero into this movie?
> 
> You know, Marvel did this much better with the Avengers.  Give each Hero his own movie - or at least the important ones, anyway, to establish their characters before teaming them all up.
> 
> So now, we are going to have Superman from the awful Man of Steel teaming up with "not the Nolan Batman" and Wonder Woman who we didn't bother to establish and this guy.


They can make a movie with just this guy as Aquaman and I would be a happy camper. Personally, I am getting tired of Super Man, Green Lantern, Bat Man, The Hulk, etc etc.

Does hollywood no longer have an imagination left in their drug addled brains? Same shit,different day.


----------



## koshergrl

Gracie, you must watch departures...its' on Netflix. It's two young guys traveling the world, a travel channel series. I started watching and COULD NOT STOP.


----------



## Gracie

koshergrl said:


> Gracie, you must watch departures...its' on Netflix. It's two young guys traveling the world, a travel channel series. I started watching and COULD NOT STOP.


It sounds familiar. Is it a foreign film?


----------



## Gracie

I found it and put it on my list. There is another movie called the same thing but it is a foreign flick...and excellent, too. Has subtitles.


----------



## Disir

Jason Momoa.  Almost worth trying to play catch up with Game of Thrones.


----------



## Harry Dresden

koshergrl said:


> There's an old aquaman?


----------



## Gracie

Disir said:


> Jason Momoa.  Almost worth trying to play catch up with Game of Thrones.


That is one hunka man. Oy. Yum.


----------



## ChrisL

Not really my type.


----------



## Gracie

Good. MINE!

Just for curiosity, what IS your type?


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Good. MINE!
> 
> Just for curiosity, what IS your type?



Hmm.  Good question.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't really care for the "muscle-bound" type, I know that much.  I don't really like bulging muscles and veins, I know that much.  

God, I don't really even KNOW what my type is.  Lol.  I'll have to think about it and get back to you.


----------



## Gracie

His muscles are not that bulging. I don't like that either. But this guy is all MAN. *drool*

Dayum, I guess I ain't quite dead yet, lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> His muscles are not that bulging. I don't like that either. But this guy is all MAN. *drool*
> 
> Dayum, I guess I ain't quite dead yet, lol.



Well, I do like tall men, which to me is anything over 5'10" because I'm short.  Lol.  My last boyfriend resembled Brad Pitt, at least to me.  So, I guess that's pretty much my type.  I like his body and his face.  He is a very sexy man.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> I don't really care for the "muscle-bound" type, I know that much.  I don't really like bulging muscles and veins, I know that much.
> 
> God, I don't really even KNOW what my type is.  Lol.  I'll have to think about it and get back to you.


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care for the "muscle-bound" type, I know that much.  I don't really like bulging muscles and veins, I know that much.
> 
> God, I don't really even KNOW what my type is.  Lol.  I'll have to think about it and get back to you.
Click to expand...


Is that you?    Well, I do like funny guys, so I might actually find him attractive.  He seems funny.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care for the "muscle-bound" type, I know that much.  I don't really like bulging muscles and veins, I know that much.
> 
> God, I don't really even KNOW what my type is.  Lol.  I'll have to think about it and get back to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that you?    Well, I do like funny guys, so I might actually find him attractive.  He seems funny.
Click to expand...

nope....this is me.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I could go for Aquaman in his own movie. Maybe that'll be next after his bit in Batman. The studio may be testing to see if there's interest in it.


----------



## Abishai100

*Mosh Pit: Wonderland*


Anyone heard of "Justice" (DC Comics) is (a twelve-issue limited series featuring a story about Aquaman, Brainiac, and basically the Justice League of America squaring off against the Legion of Doom)?

While I'm excited about the upcoming comics adapted team-concept film "Suicide Squad" (2016) starring Jared Leto (as a missionary Joker), I do agree that shoving a bunch of heroes into the same film is like an over-stocked New York Yankees or Real Madrid.

However, this _new _Aquaman does capture some of the Triton-esque and Poseidon-esque features of any Aquaman...

Certainly, this will help DC Comics in the Marvel-DC battle, obviously being currently won by blockbuster Hollywood (USA) projects with the Avengers, Spider-Man, Captain America, etc. etc.

If you put a lot of characters in the same hero-villain film, at least you can take time to craft special initiatives, intentionalities, and nifty weapons to suit the over-indulgence.  For example, if they put in Brainiac (DC Comics) in the Dawn of Justice film, maybe the iconic Superman nemesis can wield special spy-geared detonating audio cassettes.

After all, a rainbow appearing from manmade pollution-related acid rain is still...a rainbow!





Justice (DC Comics)

Suicide Squad (DC Comics)


----------



## hjmick

Would have been funny if they had cast Adrian Grenier in the role...


----------

